# Turkey Pot Calls - I'm looking....



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I know a few of you make pot calls for turkeys, but I can't find any of them. With that being said, who's got one for sale? I'm looking to buy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Check with Rick Howard and Bigdrowdy1 I am pretty sure they will have what you need....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If they cant help you. I can make one when I get back. Will be away until this coming Monday


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry Ed.... I forgot you make all kinds of calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am really slowing down Eric, and thats in everything, lol

and no need to apologize, both of them make very nice calls !!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Rodney, you have a PM. :mrgreen:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Rodney may not see any of this for a while. You may want to give him a call in the evening, if you want to save time. Good luck.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tuffdaddy had requested a pot call to take his daughter turkey hunting with for her first time. I thought the Flamed Box Elder would be a great wood in case Joel decided he wanted to keep it and if he gave it to his daughter it would still have some great colors to it. I made 2 so you can choose the one you like. Both calls are slate over glass. One striker is Dymond wood striker and the other is Purpleheart wood both topped with FBE wood as well. Tuffdaddy has first choice then the other is available.

























Pm me if anyone has questions or would like a call.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful work Rodney! Replied to you pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Rodney!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Mike. We need to go hunting hogs or dogs none the less we need to go hunting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, yes we do. Looks like it's Texas this year for our family Christmas, we need to try and plan something then. I'll know more around the middle of July.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm game bud! Heck if we spend an afternoon at Cabelas would be Ok but we need to put some noise in the air and see what happens! bLife is busy but memories are forever if we don't forget!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We'll figure something out.......


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

All calls are sold. If you want one for this year let me know. I will be chasing these birds in 2 weeks so limited time to turn.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking calls big d


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure beats burning the boxelder.

One problem, though: A man could wear one out showing it off before the season begins! You should package them with some drool wipes, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking calls Rodney !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Pokeykeeper and Prairiewolf.


----------

